# I am SOOOO Proud of Mauser!!



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I took Mauser and Spike to the dog park today. We go almost every day now. Mauser glues himself to anyone with a tennis ball and/or ChuckIt and Spike just hangs by me.

Today Mauser made me SO proud!!

A man walked in with a Boxer on leash. Right away the dog was going after any dog that tried to sniff her. He finally managed to get away from the gate and walked her around the perimeter of the park. I was headed over towards him to tell him that having her on-leas was not a good idea - that it was just adding to her anger when another dog ran up to her. She went after it - it went after her and we had the beginnings of an all-out war starting. Luckily I was right there and the second dog had a harness on. I grabbed the back strap of the harness and yanked the dog behind me.

I told the man with the Boxer that he was just making the dogs problems worse. He said he was trying to work with her around strange dogs and I said this wasn't the best place. I asked him if she was dog aggressive and he said she lived with 4 other Boxers.

There is a corner of the park that is fenced off - it's a mud pit in there when it rains. I told him to take her in there and I'd bring my dog (Mauser). She needed to be around dogs that would NOT react to her.

So I toss a ball in there and lift the snow fence so Mauser can get in. He runs for the ball and lays down by it. The guy pushes the Boxer under the fence and takes off her leash. Other dogs had followed us to the area and the Boxer was trying to get at them through the fence.

Then she turned and saw Mauser. She charged him - running right at him. At the last second she slides to a stop right in front of him and snaps at his face, then runs away.

Mauser never even flinched! 

She would charge at dogs near the fencing, charge at Mauser and then go back to the fence. Every time she charged Mauser he never even batted an eye. Just totally ignored her!

Soon she was running at him and stopping but not snapping. Getting no reaction wasn't any fun!

Mauser decided he was bored with the whole thing (since no-one was throwing his ball for him) and got up and started towards me. The Boxer turned and saw him and went for him. This time she actually charged right into him - making physical contact but not biting. Mauser decided he needed to teach her a lesson and he charged her.

Lots of teeth flashing and noise but no actual contact. It was over in about 5 seconds and the Boxer bitch was in a down position with Mauser standing over her. He stared at her for a second then huffed and walked away.

This happened twice. Each time the Boxer started it and Mauser stopped it without going overboard.

After about 10 minutes in the fenced area the Boxer was able to move around Mauser without reacting to him.  I told the guy to walk her around the outside of the fence, rewarding her when she looks at the other dogs but doesn't react to them.

Mauser was a credit to his breed and I am SO proud of him!!!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

thats wonderful! Yay Mauser! I bet that guy was glad he ran into you


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

:toasting::toasting: Good job !


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Way to go, Mauser and Lauri! 

Sounds like the guy had the right intentions, just needed some help and guidance. Most folks (and dogs) would not have had the patience,, knowledge, and understanding to help the guy and his boxer out. Kudos to you both.


----------

